# virtualbox - freebsd - network -not ping



## sergey113 (Dec 22, 2009)

At me version 3.0.10 host system windows xp sp3 guest freebsd
I can not adjust network work in virtualbox
Has established work of guest system through the virtual adapter of a host. Has given to the virtual adapter ip 192.45.45.2.
Has loaded freebsd and has created there the interface 192.45.45.3. I start up ping from 

Guest system on 192.45.45.3 ping is.
I start up on 192.45.45.2 - is not present

From a host too not ping guest system.


----------

